# the cat question thread



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow I haven't been on here all day so didn't realise so many people had posted on the thread I made. Seeing as it has been locked and I cant post on it, I am going to try and answer some of the questions on it:

Up until my dad told me off, I didn't realise how stupid I'd been, once I did I regreted it. I genuinly panicked about a cat being near my rodents and acted without thinking. I tend to do stuff without thinking it through properly, say stuff as well, it's one of my bad habits.

Yes all my animals are in secure housing, but cats can be very sneaky and sly, I would never take the risk. Yes I would hope they were safe, but it doesn't take much to knock a cage on the floor and the door to open. Also it would be very easy for a cat to swipe a paw in through the cage bars (particularly on the rats cage), their claws can be lethal and blinding.

My rabbits are smaller than this kitten was, but they panicked just at the sight of it, and rabbits aren't supposed to get stressed up, it's dangerous, they can go into shock and die suddenly.

I did go out and look for it,but couldn't find it, however I have been told that it is living in a local B&B. Neither did I 'dump' it in the middle of nowhere, there was plenty of houses/people around to take it in.

I only learnt of who's it was was when my Mum came home from work and told me, a good couple of hours after I had let it go. She only knew because my next door neighbor told her she found it on her bed. She also told my Mum about how the people who had it happened to get it. Up to that point I had no idea whose it was, made a rough guess that it had come from the bottom of the hill as that is what direction it had come from, which is why I took it there. I thought if I took it just past the bottom of the hill it would know how to get back to there, but hopefully not back all the way up to the garden. If I had known whose it was I would have just taken it back to it's own garden and left it in there.

I didn't take it 'miles away', just down the hill and along the road a bit.

The vet was going to put it down, if they couldn't find an owner for it, it would of been destroyed, we still have a 'old fashioned countryside' vets in that respect. That is why the people who had it bought it home, their not the sort of people to go and ask if they'd keep it away from the garden or to go in shares for fencing though, they'd tell you in no uncertain terms to f**k off!

I would not harm someone else's pet ever, but I won't allow my own pets's to be harmed or potentially harmed either. Just like someone wouldn't harm anyone else's kids, but ultimately, their own kid's safety comes first. I would never harm a dog, but if a dog was tearing into my dog, I would do _anything_ to it to make it let go of mine without a second thought.

I don't know if the kitten is staying at the B&B, the mother of the person who bought it home wasn't too happy, so may be content to leave it where it is, in which case it should have a nice home.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

ive kept rabbits and cats for over 10 years and never and i mean NEVER have my cats tried to harm my rabbits.

How would you feel if this was your pet and someone had picked it up and taken it away from its home to somewhere it doesnt know!


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Sorry but you haven't convinced me that you are responsible enough to have any animals yourself. 

By acting selfishly to protect your own animals (who seem to not be fulfilling your expectations of pet ownership) you have put someone else's cat at risk, and defend your actions by listening to third hand tittle tattle about who may or may not own the cat.

Surely you are not so foolish to think that your actions would be condoned on a pet lovers forum?

Shame on you


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Sorry, but Im confused! Who exactly is looking after the cat? And where is it now? Has it made its way home?


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Wow I haven't been on here all day so didn't realise so many people had posted on the thread I made. Seeing as it has been locked and I cant post on it, I am going to try and answer some of the questions on it:
> 
> Up until my dad told me off, I didn't realise how stupid I'd been, once I did I regreted it. I genuinly panicked about a cat being near my rodents and acted without thinking. I tend to do stuff without thinking it through properly, say stuff as well, it's one of my bad habits.


Don't you think it would be a good idea to stop this habit, rather than going "Ohh well, that's just me"?



Wobbles said:


> Yes all my animals are in secure housing, but cats can be very sneaky and sly, I would never take the risk. Yes I would hope they were safe, but it doesn't take much to knock a cage on the floor and the door to open. Also it would be very easy for a cat to swipe a paw in through the cage bars (particularly on the rats cage), their claws can be lethal and blinding.


Have you ever actually owned a cat? I'm taking from this paragraph that you haven't, therefore you cannot pass judgements on whether cats are sneaky or sly. They are neither. Yeah, they can be cheeky, but no more so than dogs. If you don't want a cat getting into your shed (where your pets shouldn't even be anyway) then make a frame to fit in the door, cover it in mesh wire and then air can get in and out but cats can't. Ohh, btw, bunnies are more than capable of defending themselves against a cat. Powerful legs and incredibly sharp teeth y'know 



Wobbles said:


> My rabbits are smaller than this kitten was, but they panicked just at the sight of it, and rabbits aren't supposed to get stressed up, it's dangerous, they can go into shock and die suddenly.


Right, but from your other threads you've said there's a hut on the end of your run, ergo they could hide in the hut where the kitten is unable to get to them. Logic?



Wobbles said:


> I did go out and look for it,but couldn't find it, however I have been told that it is living in a local B&B. Neither did I 'dump' it in the middle of nowhere, there was plenty of houses/people around to take it in.


You kinda did dump it, you didn't take it back to its home and kittens get easily disorientated. Do you really think someone will take in a stray kitten? Tshyeah right, if everyone did that, there'd be no strays at all. Use your common sense!



Wobbles said:


> I only learnt of who's it was was when my Mum came home from work and told me, a good couple of hours after I had let it go. She only knew because my next door neighbor told her she found it on her bed. She also told my Mum about how the people who had it happened to get it. Up to that point I had no idea whose it was, made a rough guess that it had come from the bottom of the hill as that is what direction it had come from, which is why I took it there. I thought if I took it just past the bottom of the hill it would know how to get back to there, but hopefully not back all the way up to the garden. If I had known whose it was I would have just taken it back to it's own garden and left it in there.


If you knew who owned the kitten, why the frickin heck didn't you tell them what had happened?! Then they could've been out looking for it too! Do you actually have a brain or were you really born this stupid?!



Wobbles said:


> I didn't take it 'miles away', just down the hill and along the road a bit.


That matters not to the kitten, it will _still_ get disorientated from being in an unknown area. What if it runs into the road in its confusion and gets hit by a car?



Wobbles said:


> The vet was going to put it down, if they couldn't find an owner for it, it would of been destroyed, we still have a 'old fashioned countryside' vets in that respect. That is why the people who had it bought it home, their not the sort of people to go and ask if they'd keep it away from the garden or to go in shares for fencing though, they'd tell you in no uncertain terms to f**k off!


Did you not think to talk to them about the dangers and nuisance of the kitten being allowed free roam? Did you not think to go on the Cat Section to talk to _*experienced cat owners*_ and ask for their advice? Again, common sense doesn't prevail here for some reason?



Wobbles said:


> I would not harm someone else's pet ever, but I won't allow my own pets's to be harmed or potentially harmed either. Just like someone wouldn't harm anyone else's kids, but ultimately, their own kid's safety comes first. I would never harm a dog, but if a dog was tearing into my dog, I would do _anything_ to it to make it let go of mine without a second thought.


Well, er, you kinda already did. If you're that worried about keeping your pets safe, _you_ need to make sure _you_ have the right safety precautions in place for _your_ pet. It's no one else's responsibility. I don't agree with that kitten being allowed out, but at the same time it's entirely your own fault if he/she gets in to your pets if you haven't enclosed them properly.



Wobbles said:


> I don't know if the kitten is staying at the B&B, the mother of the person who bought it home wasn't too happy, so may be content to leave it where it is, in which case it should have a nice home.


Leave it where it is? Out on the street? Ohh yeah, I'm sure a nice industrial sized bin would be the perfect home for the poor little thing! 

I'm gonna be straight with you here, and I'm gonna put this as nice as I possibly can.

I've read your other threads about the chinchilla, the rats and the rabbits. I don't think you're in any way responsible enough to own animals, you have no common sense whatsoever. You complain about money, yet you've got small animals coming out your ears. I am by no means flush, in fact, if you read my threads you'll see I've come in to a lot of money problems. I would love to get another cat, but right now I just can't afford it, so I'm living within my means and sticking with just the one. You, on the other hand, go "Ooooohhh more pets!" and then you wonder why your parents get p!ssed.

Finally, you ask for advice and then come up with a million and one excuses as to why you can't follow it. Your most frequent have been: "I don't have the money" and "I don't have the space". Ohh, and my all-time favourite; "My parents won't let me". Cop yourself on and start acting like a responsible adult. You're living under your parents roof, you live by their rules. If they don't want a ton of animals, you don't get them, simple as.

One last thing, from what I've read, your life isn't all that bad. You have a roof over your head, food in your stomach and a family that loves you, which is a hell of a lot more than other people in this country have. Eat some humble pie and learn to be a little bit more grateful for the life you have instead of acting like a spoilt child.

Ohh, and before you say anything, I'm 21 so not an old fuddy-duddy, just someone with a bit more sense than you.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Don't you think it would be a good idea to stop this habit, rather than going "Ohh well, that's just me"?
> 
> Nope, can't and anyway, it's part of who I am, why stop it?
> 
> ...


See my answers in blue in response to your questions.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Are you saying the cat is back at its home?


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

> Nope, can't and anyway, it's part of who I am, why stop it?


That's really a mature attitude you have there, well done :thumbsup: 



> Ok so cats arent sneaky and sly? You tell that to my grandparents whose budgie was killed by one, because a cat worked out how to knock the cage to the floor,and undo it. Cats are known for being sneaky and sly. And yes a cat could hurt or even kill a rabbit, even Watership Down has one portrayed as one of the rabbit's enemy.


Watership Down? Seriously, how old are you?  ut: What I would ask your grandparents is why the cage was in a place a cat could get to in the first place, and why it wasn't secured down to a surface? Real responsible pet ownership there, leave the cage accessible to a cat and then blame the cat for knocking it down  Also, the whole sneaky and sly thing is a _stereotype._ I'll ask you again, have you ever owned a cat?



> They don't have a hut on the end of their run, I don't know where you got that from??


Is that so? Funny, when you posted about your rabbits fighting you insisted there was a little house on the end of your run that your rabbit could sleep in. You'd be great as a continuity expert 



> Well I didn't think of that did I? If I didn't think before I moved it, what in hell's name make you think I would think of that?!


Erm, common sense, like most people?



> Cos these are the sort of people who would smash your windows and slash your tyres, for accidentaly chipping their door that's why. No way in hell was I gonna tell them. And were you born this rude?


Sooooo you didn't think to mention it to your parents? Or the local Cat's Protection League. Or, again, *go on the Cat Section*? Nope, I wasn't born rude, stupid people like you bring out the worst in me 



> It won't, it's safetly in the B&B


Right, and you know this how? Last I heard you couldn't find the kitten and had no idea where it was. Great continuity work here :thumbsup:



> See my response about the 'owners' on why.


See my response on parents and the Cat Section 



> I have got the right safety precautions for my pets, but I DO NOT trust cats near small animals. Cats are predators and hunters by nature, it is their instinct to find and kill small furries. Unless they were behind 3 inches of bullet proof glass, I would NEVER assume that the cages were totally cat proof. The makers say their a suitable size too but that isn't true most of the time either is it?


So if you have all the right safety precautions in place and they're so stringent that no cat could possibly get into them, then why are you worrying? The reality is is that you _don't_ have the right precautions in place. So again this goes back to *you* and not the kitten.



> WTF? I said it was in a B&B, not a bin!!


Again, no, you said you couldn't find it. Stick to a story, stop flipping from one thing to another.



> I have no threads on chinchillas, I don't have any anymore.If you mean the one on walking them, I asked that because I have not had any for a long time, saw a clip on you tube of one being walked on a leash, and wondered if they had come up with something suitable for walking them on since I last owned them.


You did ask that, and then you proceeded to ignore all the advice given by experienced owners about the conditions Chinchillas need to live and insisted you know best because you've had them before. It must be wonderful to be such a font of knowledge.



> My parents don't mind my pets. My Mum has given me permission for every single one of them. My Dad was annoyed about the rats because of what they are, he is not any more.


So why is it your parents where annoyed when you needed to separate your rabbits? That sounds very much like they mind them.



> I never said my life was that bad as far as I know.


Ah, foiled again, you said in one of your threads that you detest or despise your life, one or the other. My original point still stands.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Errr, Im still waiting for an answer to my question. Anyway, even if you said the kitten is home safe and well, dont think I'd believe you anyway.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> That's really a mature attitude you have there, well done :thumbsup:
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


Answers below yours as I'm on my phone and can't change the color.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

DRAMA

Seriously you did this and posted on here, instead of getting narky and sarcastic hows about deal with the consequences of your actions.

You are not an animal lover and i really hope you dont class yourself as one. Its like being on of those people who claim they are a dog lover but dont like certain breeds 

You come across as an immature and very silly little girl if you dont want to seen and classed as the above then dont act like the above

Over and out


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have to say that I´m really surprised by your attitude, have you considered exactly where you are posting? Surprise!!! it´s an animal forum, yes, with real animal lovers. You have left a number of very worried cat lovers, we are worried about the kitten and a lot of us are wondering if you should keep animals at all. You can´t come in, tell us that you dumped a kitten somewhere else that isn´t his home and expect a pat on the back. What you did was wrong, you have no right to handle someone else´s cat that way and if it was a stray then it is even worse. Apart from being predators, cats are also very vulnerable and they get scared and confused too. Everyday we read about people´s pets that have been involved in car accidents and you go and put one directly in a position where it can be hit. I´m really sorry about your depression, I know what that is. I am on treatment right now for deep depression and anxiety but that does not exclude you from being kind and considerate. I do suggest you see a doctor and stop doing test on internet, if you need help then it´s best a professional helps you get back on track. I want you to sit down and think seriously about what you did and try to understand where people are coming from, why they are sad, angry and worried. If you keep up with this behaviour, you are only going to pay the price for it when people just ignore your posts. You seem to have a keen hatred for cats and also a general lack of knowledge but at the end of the day they just need our protection just like your animals do. Before you reply any other post, think and consider your actions. You might get a better response from people if they see your remorse and an actual intent to solve a situation that you made really, really worse. I repeat my advice, get that depression problem solved, believe me it will only get worse with time.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> You did ask that, and then you proceeded to ignore all the advice given by experienced owners about the conditions Chinchillas need to live and insisted you know best because you've had them before. *It must be wonderful to be such a font of knowledge.*


Well, you know what they say... "Hire a teenager whilst they still know everything!!!" 

OP - everything you have written in this thread is nothing short of fabrication. The truth is you DON'T know where the kitten is, you couldn't find it remember........

You are immature, irresponsible and selfish.

TBH, had I not noticed that you have made over 600 posts, I would honestly have thought you were a troll!!!!


----------



## Midnight13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> I would not harm someone else's pet ever, but I won't allow my own pets's to be harmed or potentially harmed either. _Just like someone wouldn't harm anyone else's kids, but ultimately, their own kid's safety comes first._ I would never harm a dog, but if a dog was tearing into my dog, I would do _anything_ to it to make it let go of mine without a second thought.
> .


The problem with that is that:

If another child wandered into my garden and looked threatening I wouldn't take the child by the hand and lead it off down a country lane in order to, _purposefully and with full intent and thought_ make that child lost.

The same applies for any other animal. My animals are my _furbabies_ and that kitten has the potential at the very least to be someone else's baby. And you don't abandon babies down country lanes!!!!

Why you felt the need for two threads I don't know. You were only ever going to get shot down, asking for more.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I think the majority of those posts end in arguments or are shut down. Either you like the reaction and attention you get or you are blindly oblivious to how people perceive you and your actions. Your previous thread on this subject was closed down because of arguing I imagine. Yet you go and open exactly the same subject up again because you feel the need to justify your actions. Are you so desperate for approval or acceptance? You did a bad thing to that kitten. There is no excusing it. I suspect this thread will get closed too, as there is no point in it, it's not beneficial to animal welfare or pet care.


----------



## Midnight13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Can I just add...

_Watership Down??????????????_

:confused1:


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Lopside said:


> I think the majority of those posts end in arguments or are shut down. Either you like the reaction and attention you get or you are blindly oblivious to how people perceive you and your actions. *Your previous thread on this subject was closed down because of arguing I imagine. Yet you go and open exactly the same subject up again because you feel the need to justify your actions.* Are you so desperate for approval or acceptance? You did a bad thing to that kitten. There is no excusing it. I suspect this thread will get closed too, as there is no point in it, it's not beneficial to animal welfare or pet care.


its not the first time she has done this


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

Quotes from Wobbles (not sure how to do the code) :
"And yes a cat could hurt or even kill a rabbit, even Watership Down has one portrayed as one of the rabbit's enemy."

With all due respect, a cat in Watership Down being portrayed as a rabbit's enemy is hardly conclusive evidence. The film (book, maybe? I've only seen the film) needed drama in it, and what else could they use? Well, they DID use a dog, too. You have dogs, don't you? It doesn't mean all dogs are bloodthirsty. It's just an animal which had the potential to add excitement to the story.

It really does seem that Wobbles is just asking for drama, seeing as they created a new thread.

(and btw MoggyBaby, I know you must be getting sick of compliments on your signature, but those GIFs are rather gorgeous!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

elmthesofties said:


> (and btw MoggyBaby, I know you must be getting sick of compliments on your signature, but those GIFs are rather gorgeous!


Aww thank you.... :blushing:

Back to the thread.....

I personally think it is time to take this approach with the OP. It is quite evident that this is all for effect and attention. Well, let her take her sorry ass somewhere else because we don't need it here. So I propose the following:










.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

If you seriously think that you suffer from depression at such a young age, then please go and get help for it. It won't simply go away.

Its also worth familiarizing yourself with the Animal Welfare Act, as if you keep going on in the manner that you are at present, you could get yourself in serious trouble.

You said that your rabbits don't have a hut. Do they at least have shelter in their run?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Having looked through the majority of the OP threads a lot of them have been locked for one reason or another....

I would just like to add a couple of bits of info for the OP in response to some of her remarks. 

"Cats are Sly and devious" - cats are natural predators and hunters - it is their instinct to chase/hunt - their vision and hearing is developed far beyond ours for just that reason - they are not being sly they are being "cats" 

IF you are housing animals which normally are kept indoors ie hamsters and rats outside then you must be prepared for the odd predator to come and visit ie cats and even foxes - they will smell them simple as - I had two hamsters which i kept indoors - I also have a cat so I know I had to protect the hamsters and keep the cat away from them or at least be supervised when in the room with them.....its called common sense.

I still fail to see how just because a cat/kitten came into your garden you went absolutely skitz - IF all your animals are safely housed in cages there is no way the kitten could have got to them - I have kept rabbits also outside im sure cats and foxes visited him from time to time - they cannot open cages!

Getting your dogs/dog to come out and try and chase the kitten off was very cruel - what if the dog had bitten and killed the kitten?? 

I really do think you need to start to think about the consequences of your actions in future - regardless of your age you need to learn about the responsibilities of keeping animals and the pros and cons of keeping them all in an outside shed


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Leaving aside the whole cat question, I wonder what the OP would do if a fox got into the shed? Scoop it up and carry it off? Hmmm...

And foxes are very devious and cunning and sly. I know because I've seen Fantastic Mr Fox...


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I did not come on here to get 'praise' for what I had done. I said in the very first post that I had 'done something really dumb' and regreted it. I actually posted to ask how to keep a cat out of your garden, and only said about the kitten to explain why I was asking. 

The other thread got locked before I could reply, seeing as I hadn't been on here all day yesterday, you can check that my first post was last night in the 'keeping rats cool' thread, if you don't believe me. I opened another thread to try and answer some the questions of the previous thread that I hadn't been able to do, due to it being locked. 

I DO know that the cat is in the B&B.

I did not expect people on a pet forum to be thrilled with what I'd done, I wasn't either, but I did think that people weren't so blind as to not see when someone had made a mistake and acted without thinking of the consequences.

I don't know why threads keep getting locked, but it seems differences of opinion aren't allowed on here. If your opinion is not the same as the majority's the threads get locked. Seeing as a forum is for questions and opinions, that's a bit stupid if you ask me.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

I will follow MB's advice about not feeding the troll, but I have to respond to some of the comments that have really made me laugh.



> It was in their garden minding its own business. A cat which had no right to be there killed it. This pi$$es me off, why dog owners are held responsible for their dogs, but cats can just go wherever they want messing other peoples gardens up and scaring or killing their pets.


By 'it' I assume you mean the bird. If that's the case, the bird shouldn't have been in the garden in the first place so your grandparents were asking for trouble. You cannot blame the cat when *they* left the bird easily accessible. It's clear from this that you've never owned a cat so you have *absolutely no idea* what cats are really like. Yes, some cats are given a little too much free roam and do soil in people's gardens but it's the responsibility of the prey pet owner, so that means *you*, to keep *your* pets safe. If you still think a cat can get into them then your safety precautions aren't enough. Simple as.



> Ok smartass, their OLD run had one, their new one doesn't.


Bit of a potty mouth there m'dear, I'd be careful of that.



> Erm, if that was in place this thread wouldn't be here would it?


And you don't think your lack of common sense is an issue? I can see you'll do great in the adult world 



> WTF? I live in a tiny place in the middle of nowhere. I ain't calling no bleeding cats place to tell them I'd tooken a cat a few hundred yards down the road.


Firstly 'tooken' isn't a word. It's taken. Secondly, you could've called when the kitten was in your garden and you thought it was a stray. Or, again, you could've gone into the Cat Section to ask for advice.



> My dad was working outside the B&B the man there knows him and told him.


And you didn't think to tell the B&B owners that you'd dumped their cat in the middle of nowhere down the road, no?



> Trust me, you wouldn't tell these people if they gave you the wrong time, nevermind you'd moved 'their' cat.


Ok, so why didn't you go into the Cat Section to ask for advice?



> Yes I do, I just don't trust cats. Ever. Period.


So if your safety checks are so stringent, regardless of your trust issues, your animals wouldn't have been in any danger. Clearly you thought they were in danger, meaning your checks aren't as stringent as you thought. It's either one or the other.



> I never said it was in a bin so I'm not flipping from one thing to another.


Ohh dear, you really are thick, aren't you. *I* said it would end up having a home in a bin because _you_ dumped it and disorientated it so it wouldn't be able to find its way home. Is that simple enough for you to understand, or do you need a diagram as well?



> I have had chinchillas and know how to look after them properly thank you.


Clearly you don't if one lived til 5 & 1/2 and the other just 13 months.



> Cos it meant having a big cage in the house for a few weeks. They dont want them in the house. They don't mind them in the shed.


Animals shouldn't be in a shed love. Yeah you'd get away with rabbits but not rodents. They should be in the house with you.



> I get down easily. According to Internet tests, I have depression, quite severely at times, though I dont know how reliable those tests actually are, and I've never had it confirmed properly as I won't go see the doctor. I was feeling really low when I posted that. Ive had an awful last year or so which im sure is what triggered it. Im ok most of the time now, but if I get down I really do get down, I've been at a point where I would of willingly swapped places with my gran - and she's dead.


According to Internet tests I shouldn't be able to walk with my gammy knees, but ohh look! I went for a run yesterday and everything! Stop feeling sorry for yourself and lamenting a condition you've self-diagnosed, do the grown-up thing and see a doctor. Awful years are all well and good, but you clearly don't have good coping mechanisms in place. Yes, not everyone does, but they do the sensible thing and get help, rather than making excuses and spouting woe is me rubbish.

If none of the above is clear enough, let me spell it out for you. You are an immature, selfish little girl. Grow up and start acting like an adult instead of a spoilt child. Stop coming out with excuses for this and that, what you did was *wrong*. Accept responsibility for it, do your utmost to put it right (which you haven't done at all btw) and don't do it again.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

i dont see how depression is being used as an excuse for taking a kitten and leaving it somewhere to disorientate it. i have had depression and i have never abused an animal. infact owning my rats helped alot with my depression. they were the reason i got up in the morning, if i was upset/crying it would be them, not my husband, that managed to cheer me up and make me feel better. i got out of the house with my rats, i walked them, i took them places. 
what i didnt do was think omg that dog that someone is walking while im walking my rats is going to kill my rats, i would assess the situation and if needed i would cross the road to avoid the dog, not pick it up and move it away. same with the cats wondering about. 

nearly every single one of your thread has been deleted or closed. what does that say about you? when i first came on i was asked by another to try and give you some advice on rats, but found that about 20 other knowledgeable rat owners were already giving you the advice i would have and you were either ignoring it, even when given proof of the fact, or you were making up silly excuses not to take the advice. when you finally did take one piece of advice you went about it the wrong way and went behind your parents back to get your rat some cage mates, which people had been telling you to do for months. that is why you dad went through the roof. because not only did you go into [email protected] and buy this rat without telling them in the first place you also lied to the staff and said you already had rats to add this girl too. then leaving her alone for months and not taking good advice, you then went out again behind your parents back and bought 3 more rats. it is your dads house and if you for any reason cannot afford to care for these animals then he or your mother have to care for them. if you are big enough to buy them, you are big enough to look after them. if you cant look after them then give them to someone who can. the excuses you have made when you have asked questions and been given answers is pathetic. if you have excuses about caring for your pets you shouldnt have them, end off! 

having the ammount of rats that i do costs alot, but im damn lucky that my husband pays the council tax, the electric, the water and the food bills. my wages go towards the rent, my petrol and car, and my rats. after all they are all mine, i got them, so i need to pay for them. i dont make up excuses so i dont have to care for them the best i can. i bulk buy there food, i make sure its the best or they dont get it. if i go on a food shop i buy more food for the rats than i do myself. when im out im always looking for toys and things for the rats. they dont get my attention when im at work but when im at home i give all the attention i possibly can. when they are ill i give them the best treatment i possibly can. i dont make up excuses not to give my rats the best. 

maybe you should think how you come across to others. i know others who have left the forum, very knowledgeable people, because you cause so much trouble there is no point in them being here only to have to repeat themselves constantly and have there advice ignored. 

also i found out yesterday from a personal friend on here that you are not as caring as you seem, you seem to find certain things funny, dead baby jokes was that thing :cursing:. now instead of making mums who have lost babies feel bad why werent you out looking for the cat you lost?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wobbles said:


> I did not come on here to get 'praise' for what I had done. I said in the very first post that I had 'done something really dumb' and regreted it. I actually posted to ask how to keep a cat out of your garden, and only said about the kitten to explain why I was asking.
> 
> The other thread got locked before I could reply, seeing as I hadn't been on here all day yesterday, you can check that my first post was last night in the 'keeping rats cool' thread, if you don't believe me. I opened another thread to try and answer some the questions of the previous thread that I hadn't been able to do, due to it being locked.
> 
> ...


Well I am glad you accept your behaviour was wrong .....as for your question about keeping cats out - unfortunately unless you cat proof your garden then they will get in - you may even get MORE because you are housing animals outside - you may even get other predators ie foxes visiting you - I think the best thing to do would be to keep the shed door locked unless you are out in the garden to keep an eye out - is there a window you could open a little to get some fresh air in?? - to be fair most cats/foxes will probably not visit until dusk/night anyway - I personally think this little kitten was probably just curious about his surroundings and having a wonder about - thats what cats do - they are nosy ....


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Midnight13 said:


> Can I just add...
> 
> _Watership Down??????????????_
> 
> :confused1:


I haven't seen it, but can I take it then that cartoons and animated films are to be relied upon for their knowledge? Is it possible that Bambi really can talk, that Dumbo really can fly?

My rabbits always knew how to handle a cat and they were great friends with the dogs.



Wobbles said:


> I did not come on here to get 'praise' for what I had done. I said in the very first post that I had 'done something really dumb' and regreted it. I actually posted to ask how to keep a cat out of your garden, and only said about the kitten to explain why I was asking.
> 
> The other thread got locked before I could reply, seeing as I hadn't been on here all day yesterday, you can check that my first post was last night in the 'keeping rats cool' thread, if you don't believe me. I opened another thread to try and answer some the questions of the previous thread that I hadn't been able to do, due to it being locked.
> 
> ...


But it is not the sort of mistake that anybody who calls herself an animal lover would make. In your situation, most of us would have possibly picked up the kitten and taken it round the neighbourhood to find its owner, or failing that taken it inside and kept it safe until they found the owner. That would be the normal reaction of an animal lover, wouldn't it? Because we would be just as concerned about the kitten as about our own pets.

I don't know how old you are, but age is really no excuse for this sort of mindset. My own children and grandchildren would never have done something like this no matter how young they were.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

These are the same rabbits that OP is talking about in a different thread she posted btw, saying that she is fed up about them cos they won't let her catch them, and what is the point in having pets that don't interact with you on a cuddly level? You really are not selling yourself love. ut:


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> I will follow MB's advice about not feeding the troll, but I have to respond to some of the comments that have really made me laugh.
> 
> By 'it' I assume you mean the bird. If that's the case, the bird shouldn't have been in the garden in the first place so your grandparents were asking for trouble. You cannot blame the cat when *they* left the bird easily accessible. It's clear from this that you've never owned a cat so you have *absolutely no idea* what cats are really like. Yes, some cats are given a little too much free roam and do soil in people's gardens but it's the responsibility of the prey pet owner, so that means *you*, to keep *your* pets safe. If you still think a cat can get into them then your safety precautions aren't enough. Simple as.
> 
> ...


CRL :

I don't know where you have gotten this idea from that I don't get permission for my pets. My mum has agreed to every single one of them.

You can't judge someone on the types of jokes they like - it's just a joke that they happen to find funny. Would you assume that someone who liked WW2 jokes worshipped Hitler? Or could it be perhaps they just have a damn good sense of humor and like a laugh?

I am actually on several other forums of different types and have never had a locked thread, a closed one, or an arguement with anyone on any of them, which tells me that it's not me that has the problem.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Lopside said:


> These are the same rabbits that OP is talking about in a different thread she posted btw, saying that she is fed up about them cos they won't let her catch them, and what is the point in having pets that don't interact with you on a cuddly level? You really are not selling yourself love. ut:


I NEVER said I was fed up with them! I asked how to get a rabbit out of a run if it didn't want to move from an unreachable part of it. I was wound up for about 10 minutes that is all. Doesn't mean I want to dump them in the river FFS.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I am sure that in Wobble world you truly believe nothing is ever your fault and that you do no wrong.


----------



## Midnight13 (Jun 20, 2012)

If you distrust cats _that much_ then keep your pets indoors or cat proof the tops of your fences!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Lopside said:


> I am sure that in Wobble world you truly believe nothing is ever your fault and that you do no wrong.


What a load of cr*p , if I thought that I wouldn't have realised that what I did was wrong would I?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

after a few years of rabbits living in a shed , cats are the least of your worries , honest!!
how do you propose to deal with wild mice and rats ?


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> CRL :
> 
> I don't know where you have gotten this idea from that I don't get permission for my pets. My mum has agreed to every single one of them.
> 
> ...


No, it never is your fault, is it?

People like you don't deserve to have pets.

I also wonder if you talk to your parents like this, I'm amazed they haven't given you a clip round the ear yet because you certainly deserve it.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

What you did was incredibly cruel.

I have kept rats in a specially insulated and adapted shed. We live in a rural location and often have foxes in the garden. I didn't shoot all the foxes as they posed a risk to my pets, I bought a very sturdy cage that couldn't be knocked over or opened, then made a mesh door for the shed in the day to allow airflow but protect them from predators, and finally a sturdy wooden door locked at night.

It is YOUR resposibility to make sure your pets are safe - not local cat owners. You choose to keep your pets in a potentially risky location, so you have to make sure those risks are absoloutely minimised by securing the cages and shed, not carrying out cruel acts on local cats.


----------



## Midnight13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> What a load of cr*p , if I thought that I wouldn't have realised that what I did was wrong would I?


Oh!! I have done something really stupid!

I know, I know!

I'll post on the internet about it because then people will....

Oh hang on a minute, they'll tell me I've done something stupid


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> What a load of cr*p , if I thought that I wouldn't have realised that what I did was wrong would I?


Ahh, but had your dad not said anything you wouldn't have thought that.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

the type of jokes you like? seriously? you find dead baby jokes funny :cursing: :cursing: you really are the lowest of the low! not only were you laughing at these jokes while others who had lost babies had to watch but you then continued to argue with others about it. maybe instead you should have been looking for the kitten you lost and not making mothers who have lost babies feel sad and depressed. that depression wouldnt be the self diagnosed kind either. 

from the way you are writing back to people with your attitude it dosent sound like you feel sorry at all for what you did to the kitten  :cursing: because i certainly know if you did that to any of my animals i wouldnt have been happy either, you certainly wouldnt be standing anyway. so im really not surprised how everyone is acting because i guarantee if that was their animal they wouldnt be happy either.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> I NEVER said I was fed up with them! I asked how to get a rabbit out of a run if it didn't want to move from an unreachable part of it. I was wound up for about 10 minutes that is all. Doesn't mean I want to dump them in the river FFS.


I suggest you go back and read your comments. You were pissed off with them. They were not fulfilling your expectations. What was the point in owning them if they don't sit on your knee being cuddled etc etc. I don't really give a rats arse how you excuse yourself. You seem immature, spoilt and selfish. Having seen a lot of your posts you ignore a lot of good advice and seem to love a row about nothing. What in earth prompted you to post on a pet lovers forum that you deliberately took a kitten and dumped it on purpose to disorientated it I do not know. Probably the same masochistic drive that made you ask if you could keep a rabbit in a hamster cage temporarily. I've had enough of feeding your need for attention by answering your troll like posts.


----------



## AlexTurley (Oct 30, 2011)

CRL said:


> the type of jokes you like? seriously? you find dead baby jokes funny :cursing: :cursing: you really are the lowest of the low! not only were you laughing at these jokes while others who had lost babies had to watch but you then continued to argue with others about it. maybe instead you should have been looking for the kitten you lost and not making mothers who have lost babies feel sad and depressed. that depression wouldnt be the self diagnosed kind either.
> 
> from the way you are writing back to people with your attitude it dosent sound like you feel sorry at all for what you did to the kitten  :cursing: because i certainly know if you did that to any of my animals i wouldnt have been happy either, you certainly wouldnt be standing anyway. so im really not surprised how everyone is acting because i guarantee if that was their animal they wouldnt be happy either.


dead baby jokes?? thats sick! i havnt even seen that on the forum - iv missed something :/ 
lets just hope the kitten is ok and back were it belongs at the end of the day.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I WAS NOT laughing about it. I was trying along with someone else, to make people see the difference between something actually happening and laughing at it, and a joke about something happening and laughing at it. 

I am not going to go looking for a kitten that is in the local B&B!! Why would be the point in that?

Actually yes I am sorry for what I did, but the posts on here have gotten me on the defensive - if you dish it out at me I am fully prepared to dish it back. I will not just sit back and take cr*p of someone another of my many bad habits- that I won't break


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> if you dish it out at me I am fully prepared to dish it back.


just like you did with a poor defenseless little kitten ?


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> I WAS NOT laughing about it. I was trying along with someone else, to make people see the difference between something actually happening and laughing at it, and a joke about something happening and laughing at it.
> 
> I am not going to go looking for a kitten that is in the local B&B!! Why would be the point in that?
> 
> Actually yes I am sorry for what I did, but the posts on here have gotten me on the defensive - if you dish it out at me I am fully prepared to dish it back. I will not just sit back and take cr*p of someone another of my many bad habits- that I won't break


How do you know the kitten's at the B&B, you said you couldn't find it when you went looking. We're back to continuity again.

Initially no-one was dishing out anything, you were told you were wrong and you kicked off. You've been given advice about growing up and changing your attitude, that's what you do in the adult world. I suggest you learn to live in it, fast.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Lopside said:


> I suggest you go back and read your comments. You were pissed off with them. They were not fulfilling your expectations. What was the point in owning them if they don't sit on your knee being cuddled etc etc. I don't really give a rats arse how you excuse yourself. You seem immature, spoilt and selfish. Having seen a lot of your posts you ignore a lot of good advice and seem to love a row about nothing. What in earth prompted you to post on a pet lovers forum that you deliberately took a kitten and dumped it on purpose to disorientated it I do not know. *Probably the same masochistic drive that made you ask if you could keep a rabbit in a hamster cage temporarily.* I've had enough of feeding your need for attention by answering your troll like posts.


Seriously? ut:ut:


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

how is a dead baby joke any different from the real thing? its not. and laughing about it is disgusting and shows what kind of person you are. 
has anyone in your family lost a baby or had a still birth? 
people in my family have, so i dont really find it funny, but imagine if you had actually lost a baby and people were laughing at jokes about it. 
my auntie had to have a still birth at 8 months pregnant. her next baby was born but died at 6 weeks, my cousin is so scared now that she cant have children. 
my brothers girlfriend a few years ago had a miscarraige. his girlfriend last year was pregnant, she went into labour at 23 weeks, the baby girl, Sophia Jade, died 2 hours later and doctors did nothing. he has another girlfriend now who is 7 months pregnant, he is worrying incase something happens to her or the baby after the last 2 incidents with girlfriends.
this is reality love, not some sick joke. i like a good joke and to have a laugh but not something like that. 

what did you think would happen when you told a forum full of animal lovers what you did to a kitten? did you think we would all congratulate you and pat you on the back?


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> Seriously? ut:ut:


She didn't get one of her rabbits spayed because her brother's rabbit had died while under general anaesthetic. She then kept the spayed one with the unspayed and wondered why they had a fight. When she was told to separate them, she put one of the buns in a hamster cage because she 'didn't have the money for a separate hutch' and then proceeded to bang on about how there was nowhere to put the spare hutch. So she can't afford her pets and doesn't have the space for them. Real animal lover this one ut:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Peeps, by continuing to respond to this thread, you are all enabling the Drama Queen to wallow in her 'glory'.

Honestly, she is not worth the trouble or the effort.



















.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

hmy: hmy: hmy: hmy: Moggybaby you changed your pics. where is the dancing cat, we need that dancing cat! i do love the chopsticks one though.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> She didn't get one of her rabbits spayed because her brother's rabbit had died while under general anaesthetic. She then kept the spayed one with the unspayed and wondered why they had a fight. When she was told to separate them, she put one of the buns in a hamster cage because she 'didn't have the money for a separate hutch' and then proceeded to bang on about how there was nowhere to put the spare hutch. So she can't afford her pets and doesn't have the space for them. Real animal lover this one ut:


I can't believe anyone would even think about putting a rabbit in a hamster cage. Poor thing wouldn't have room to move.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

If a joke has a good punch line then it is funny regardless of subject IMO. Sorry if not everyone feels like that but I do. That's why we have opinions and aren't boring like sheep. People should lighten up, it not about an actual item, it's a metophorical one. 

A hamster cage? No not a hamster cage in the usual sense, the cage was a Savic Ruffy, sold as a rat cage. The rabbit is tiny and whilst recovering from an operation it was totally fine for her. She had enough space in it.

No I couldn't find the kitten when I went looking, when my Dad got home that evening he told me the B&B man had told him.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> She didn't get one of her rabbits spayed because her brother's rabbit had died while under general anaesthetic. She then kept the spayed one with the unspayed and wondered why they had a fight. When she was told to separate them, she put one of the buns in a hamster cage because she 'didn't have the money for a separate hutch' and then proceeded to bang on about how there was nowhere to put the spare hutch. So she can't afford her pets and doesn't have the space for them. Real animal lover this one ut:


and then she went and bought two new hamsters


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MB is right - 

we have all expressed our thoughts and given advice on what to do in the future - if the OP does not want to listen then thats up to her - on her head be it - she must get used to predators in her garden then!


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

I believe this is a Savic Ruffy:










There is no way that cage is big enough for a rabbit.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

CRL said:


> hmy: hmy: hmy: hmy: Moggybaby you changed your pics. where is the dancing cat, we need that dancing cat! i do love the chopsticks one though.


Amended just for you!!!! 

Got you a PROPER dancing cat this time!!!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

She wasn't put in the ruffy to heal after the op. you put her in there to split them after they were fighting. Were told it was too small. Which resulted in mwa mwa woe is me my parents are so cruel they won't let me do this that and the other then you had her spayed a week later. Then she recovered from the op. you have a selective memory.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> *If a joke has a good punch line then it is funny regardless of subject IMO*. Sorry if not everyone feels like that but I do. That's why we have opinions and aren't boring like sheep.
> 
> A hamster cage? No not a hamster cage in the usual sense, the cage was a Savic Ruffy, sold as a rat cage. The rabbit is tiny and whilst recovering from an operation it was totally fine for her. She had enough space in it.
> 
> No I couldn't find the kitten when I went looking, when my Dad got home that evening he told me the B&B man had told him.


showing your age again. dead baby jokes are in no way FUNNY so sorry if i sit back and have a sense of humour bypass
i wouldn`t shove a rat in some of the rat cages available on the market , so why would i go shove a rabbit in one ?
i am honestly starting to believe you are an attention seeker , the amount of threads you`ve had closed and moved already then gone on to make more when they`ve been closed  maybe you should familiarize yourself with the forum rules , as they aren`t allowed.


> Also, when a mod has made a decision to remove a thread for any reason, which is usually cause it is argumentative or detrimental to the forum, could we please not create a new thread about why the old thread was deleted. It would have been deleted for a good reason. If you have any questions about it, then pm a mod.


http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/171518-new-rules-prevent-arguments-forum.html


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> I believe this is a Savic Ruffy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not permanently no, but to recover from an op for a week it is fine for a very small rabbit that is laying down and resting.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

awww i feel so loved. :blushing: 

i love how others have selective memories then dont like it when you remind them what actually happened. maybe if they told the truth more often they wouldnt have to remember so much crap


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Not permanently no, but to recover from an op for a week it is fine for a very small rabbit that is laying down and resting.


No, this is not suitable accommodation full stop. I wouldn't even put a hamster in there, let alone a rabbit.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't have selective memory unlike those who put words in people's mouth for them. I put the rabbit in the Ruffy after her op to recover where she couldn't hurt herself. I also put her in it for a night when I split them up as it was the only thing I had to hand. I suppose I should of just left her with the other one instead then?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> I don't have selective memory unlike those who put words in people's mouth for them. I put the rabbit in the Ruffy after her op to recover where she couldn't hurt herself. I also put her in it for a night when I split them up as it was the only thing I had to hand. I suppose I should of just left her with the other one instead then?


no a sensible person would have gone out and brought a spare rabbit hutch just incase the problem ever arose


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

diablo said:


> no a sensible person would have gone out and brought a spare rabbit hutch just incase the problem ever arose


Not if you didn't have the money for one. You make do like hundreds of other people have to


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

"S...something's coming, Hazel. Something bad. I think...it's Wobbles with a very small cage..."


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

egyptianreggae said:


> "S...something's coming, Hazel. Something bad. I think...it's Wobbles with a very small cage..."


PMSL! That's funny!


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

egyptianreggae said:


> "S...something's coming, Hazel. Something bad. I think...it's Wobbles with a very small cage..."


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Not if you didn't have the money for one. You make do like hundreds of other people have to


you do , it`s called making a sacrifice for the animals you already have , a trait you don`t seem to possess. if you can`t afford to keep your animals properly , you shouldn`t have them. i`ve known decent folk sell their valuables to provide for their animals.


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

You don't even need a spate hutch as such. A large fold away dog cage can make a fine temporary accommodation for any emergencies especially if you have a weather proof shed it can go in otherwise you would need to bring a rabbit into the house in such accomadation. 

You always need a backup plan and to make sure all your animals are well secured as unfortunately you can not predict when a cat or fox will enter your garden. You may not be at home. You dont trust cats well more fool you. I'd trust my cats more then some humans.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

egyptianreggae said:


> "S...something's coming, Hazel. Something bad. I think...it's Wobbles with a very small cage..."


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> I believe this is a Savic Ruffy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like any other hamster cage to me, certainly not big enough for a rat never mind a rabbit, even a small one.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

sounds like someone on here


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

egyptianreggae said:


> "S...something's coming, Hazel. Something bad. I think...it's Wobbles with a very small cage..."


Now you can see what type of humor I have. See this is obviously making fun of me, and I should be annoyed about it, but know what? I'm not offended, I won't go around saying I'm being 'discriminated' against. I can't stop laughing at it.Why? Cos unlike some people I do have a sense of humor and can actually laugh at myself. If you can't do that you must be a very sad miserable person indeed.


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> Now you can see what type of humor I have. See this is obviously making fun of me, and I should be annoyed about it, but know what? I'm not offended, I won't go around saying I'm being 'discriminated' against. I can't stop laughing at it.Why? Cos unlike some people I do have a sense of humor and can actually laugh at myself. If you can't do that you must be a very sad miserable person indeed.


But that post was kind of done to someone who deserved it, or at least in the opinion of the poster. You put a rabbit in a cage which is too small to put any small animal in. They made a funny post about it. But babies? What did a stillborn baby ever do? It's an innocent life which stopped before it could even start. A family had to accept that the child they wanted to flourish has died before they could even say hello.
I don't think you can compare making jokes about dead babies/children to making fun of someone for keeping an animal in a terrible cage.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Now you can see what type of humor I have. See this is obviously making fun of me, and I should be annoyed about it, but know what? I'm not offended, I won't go around saying I'm being 'discriminated' against. I can't stop laughing at it.Why? Cos unlike some people I do have a sense of humor and can actually laugh at myself. If you can't do that you must be a very sad miserable person indeed.


laugh at loosing babies ? nothing funny about laughing at other folks misery and desperately bad luck.
what i could actually grasp about the thread in question was it actually *happens* to women everyday and until you loose a baby you`ll never ever actually understand the heartbreak that page probably causes to women who have been in that situation.
according to NHS website , 11 stillbirths occur everyday , 11% of pregnancies end in miscarriage - so when you sit laughing at dead baby jokes think of the 11 women that lost their babies to stillbirth today and see if you can still crack a smile.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> Now you can see what type of humor I have. See this is obviously making fun of me, and I should be annoyed about it, but know what? I'm not offended, I won't go around saying I'm being 'discriminated' against. I can't stop laughing at it.Why? Cos unlike some people I do have a sense of humor and can actually laugh at myself. If you can't do that you must be a very sad miserable person indeed.


If you find that funny and fail to see the point being made then you really are 16 going on 6!!!!!!! 

I have a fantastic sense of humour and there is little I don't laugh at but I would be horrified if someone had posted something like that about me and my ability to look after my pets.

You have got some serious growing up to do girl. FFS, my 18mth old nephew is more mature than you are!!!!!


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

I'm going to point out a few things here:


First of all, you can't label every person who causes trouble a "troll". Trolls are very specific people. Bad trolls will just say things to make people mad like using bad spelling, all-caps, spam or on somewhere like here, obvious animal abuse like, "I heard cats land on their feet but when I dropped it off a building it died. Why did this happen?" You can see people like this a mile off. GOOD trolls will spend an enormous amount of time lurking in the forums and looking for the flaws, then exploit them. The best troll site I've ever seen is the Landover Baptist Church. They make fun of christian extremists by usng their own quotes and attitude to make them and society realise that such close-minded opinions are unnacceptable. In the case of Wobbles, we have a drama magnet (I think they called them "Drama Llamas" on deviantART, but it's been years since I've been on there.) This person inadvertantly causes drama and instills rage within usually placid types merely by being themselves.
Secondly, I would say that there is a time and a place for any joke, but jokes with such a sensitive nature such as the death of a child should be very tentatively told. If someone takes offense due to personal experience, you should respect that. You must also ask yourself why you are laughing at those jokes. If I laugh at a racism joke it's because it's usually such a ridiculous stereotype I can't take it seriously. If somebody laughed at the same joke because they were a white supremacist it would be wrong of them to do so.
Lastly, why are you all squabbling? There's a perfectly good report button there. Use it. When I was an admin for a pretty huge forum, I would be so annoyed that people chose to continue drama rather than hitting that button. That report button is a lifeline for Moderators who cannot scour every corner of the forums. If you want to help in a situation like this, hit the button.

Now that I've cleared that up, I'd realy like to see less o this nonsense and more threads where I can help genuine people. Good day :{D


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

The savic ruffy cage is a great cage for Syrian hamsters measuring 80cm x 50cm x 37cm and is used as a hospital cage or retirement cage for old rats but a max of 2 for obvious reasons.

I am shocked at what I have read but what's done is done, apparently the kitten is now staying at the bed n breakfast.
Yes I agree that Laura aka wobbles needs to cat proof her shed and do what tapir had done with her shed as I saw this for myself when I rehomed her rats off her. Brill!
And cat proof the fence.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

RattyCake said:


> Good day :{D


Do you have a mustache?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

elmthesofties said:


> But that post was kind of done to someone who deserved it, or at least in the opinion of the poster. *You put a rabbit in a cage which is too small to put any small animal in.* They made a funny post about it. But babies? What did a stillborn baby ever do? It's an innocent life which stopped before it could even start. A family had to accept that the child they wanted to flourish has died before they could even say hello.
> I don't think you can compare making jokes about dead babies/children to making fun of someone for keeping an animal in a terrible cage.


Come on its not that small. It is an acceptable size for hamsers, mice, gerbils ( as a tank topper) and as a rat holiday/hospital cage. There are far far worse cages, it's a really decent one actually.



diablo said:


> laugh at loosing babies ? nothing funny about laughing at other folks misery and desperately bad luck.
> what i could actually grasp about the thread in question was it actually *happens* to women everyday and until you loose a baby you`ll never ever actually understand the heartbreak that page probably causes to women who have been in that situation.
> according to NHS website , 11 stillbirths occur everyday , 11% of pregnancies end in miscarriage - so when you sit laughing at dead baby jokes think of the 11 women that lost their babies to stillbirth today and see if you can still crack a smile.


Actually I have never laughed at dead baby jokes or even read the page people were going on about as I hate Facebook and don't use it. I mearly think that if you stop allowing jokes incase in case it offends someone, where will it end up? With everything banned for fear of upsetting someone?



MoggyBaby said:


> If you find that funny and fail to see the point being made then you really are 16 going on 6!!!!!!!
> 
> I have a fantastic sense of humour and there is little I don't laugh at but I would be horrified if someone had posted something like that about me and my ability to look after my pets.
> 
> You have got some serious growing up to do girl. FFS, my 18mth old nephew is more mature than you are!!!!!


I do thinks it's funny as like I said I can laugh at myself. Plus I know my animals are extremely well cared for - I know because I'm the one who does it.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

RattyCake said:


> I'm going to point out a few things here:
> 
> 
> First of all, you can't label every person who causes trouble a "troll". Trolls are very specific people. Bad trolls will just say things to make people mad like using bad spelling, all-caps, spam or on somewhere like here, obvious animal abuse like, "I heard cats land on their feet but when I dropped it off a building it died. Why did this happen?" You can see people like this a mile off. GOOD trolls will spend an enormous amount of time lurking in the forums and looking for the flaws, then exploit them. The best troll site I've ever seen is the Landover Baptist Church. They make fun of christian extremists by usng their own quotes and attitude to make them and society realise that such close-minded opinions are unnacceptable. In the case of Wobbles, we have a drama magnet (I think they called them "Drama Llamas" on deviantART, but it's been years since I've been on there.) This person inadvertantly causes drama and instills rage within usually placid types merely by being themselves.
> ...


I am quite sure there are lots of threads where you can help genuine people. I suggest you go and find them and leave us to this one. I see nothing here to report, there has been no personal insult, it has not got out of hand. It is a debate, which is what forums are for. I would like to think that the original poster has learned something from the reaction she has received to her actions so that the incident does not happen again.

If you want to see less of this nonsense, don't look.


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

chrisd said:


> Do you have a mustache?


Only when I wear a tophat and monocle :3


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

:crazy::crazy: this thread is driving me crazy now .....

Wobbly I think you are telling a few porkies ...one minute you are aware of the jokes then you say you were never on that forum etc?? anyway ! Wobbly is now loving all this attention and secretly laughing at everyone ...so I suggest we stop giving her the satisfaction and leave her to it .....

Just be aware though that in the future when you have genuine concerns or queries about your animals many people on here may not be very accommodating with you as you really dont seem to care.


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> I am quite sure there are lots of threads where you can help genuine people. I suggest you go and find them and leave us to this one. I see nothing here to report, there has been no personal insult, it has not got out of hand. It is a debate, which is what forums are for. I would like to think that the original poster has learned something from the reaction she has received to her actions so that the incident does not happen again.
> 
> If you want to see less of this nonsense, don't look.


At the risk of making light of the situation, for animal lovers you sure do love beating dead horses. The situation doesn't upset me, but I do not see a debate here. I see people yelling at a stubborn teenager who's sticking their fingers in their ears.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

This has gone way beyond a debate here so i am now closing this thread ...........Chris


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Midnight13 said:


> Can I just add...
> 
> _Watership Down??????????????_
> 
> :confused1:


Well, the bunnies talk in the film, but mine have been oddly reticent, I haven't even got a 'hello' out of them so far, maybe I should sue them for convincing me bunnies can talk



diablo said:


> after a few years of rabbits living in a shed , cats are the least of your worries , honest!!
> *how do you propose to deal with wild mice and rats* ?


Ummm, they could get a cat?

On second thoughts, maybe don't get a cat.......


----------

